# The differences between 1937 and 1938 Fleetwoods



## 37fleetwood (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, first thing, I hope I don't upset anyone by going contrary to popular belief but since I got my streamliner I have been kinda obsessed with it. if it upsets anyone that I post photos of these amazing bikes that have been gleaned from the web and other places let me know and I'll take them down.
I have a 1937 Fleetwood that I got from ebay some time ago. I started where lots of novices start, with Uncle Leon. He told me I didn't have a 1937 Firestone until he told me I did. He was kinda right, there are differences but he was also wrong. I am not going to blindly let anyone make a pronouncement like that, and with some diligence anyone can find most of this information themselves.  thats when I started to study and here is what I have found. streamliners were offered through Firestone from 1937 to 1938. All originals I have ever seen have had the straight rear bars also, so far as far as I know, all the originals that have been found with headbadges intact have been Fleetwood badges. I have seen a Dayton badged bike with the curved bars that was pretty convincing but had some questionable oddities to it. I am still of the opinion that it is an incredibly cool fake someone made. other than that I havent found any differences in the frames from 1937 to 1938. all the other differences I have found are in the accessories. WARNING!! most bicycle companies were notorious for using left over parts until they ran out so exact dating by accessories is precarious at best. lots of people explain away lots of wrong crap on bikes by the excuse that they didn't always come as they were portrayed in the catalogs. I agree to a point. I have seen lots of the originals and have all the catalogs and other literature available but have found the catalogs to be the most reliable source. 

first most of the catalogs show the twin Delta Silver Rays But most Fleetwoods Came with a fender mounted aluminum torpedo.

The fenders were Macaulley deep and are hard to fake since the front have the indentation for the initial plate and the rear has no holes for braces. also they are different in length from the several other sets I have seen or had. even different from other sets from Huffman bikes I have. the Stainless fenders are kinda difficult to place as ShutterbugKELLY's is the first ones Ive seen that are truly convincingly original.

The stem in 1937 was the Same on all the Huffman made bikes and is most commonly called a "putter" stem as it looks like the head of a golfing Putter. they were weak and broke easily so starting in 1938 a Wald no.3 was used for years. the 1937 Firestones used a different stem than the other Huffmans. Firestone had 3 "speed lines" and the others had only one (at least thats what the catalogs show). most of the repops are the single line type because when Jerry made them all he had was the single line variety. 

The chain guard was the same on both years though I have seen a 1937 with the "mesh" guard original on it. Technically the Huffman bikes came with the mesh guard and the other guard was strictly Firestone issue from 1937 to 1939. I have seen a few Twin Flex Firestones with the "Crows Beak" guard but for the most part it would have been the Firestone guard. Again the 3 "Speed Lines" motif was used. All the Huffman guards from this era had a weakness at the rear mount and were taken off and or thrown away after breaking and are fairly rare and expensive. Many bikes you find will have the guard missing but the rear strap still attached with another guard installed next to it.

the pedals most common were the Persons Streamlined but I have also seen Torrington Streamlined on them.

the seat used mostly was the long spring messinger though mine came with the same Troxel seat as the Schwinn Aerocycles and I have since been pursuaded by some of the literature and photos of originals that both were used. most likely when they ran out of something at the factory they ordered comparable replacements if the supplier was out of stock of the standard equipment, going back to original when the other came in.

the tanks to my finding are slightly different. 1937 is the first year for the "Zephyr" tank and it was used 'til at least 1940 maybe even some in 1941. so far I have found 3 varients. in 1937 the vents at the front are stamped a little lower than the later ones. I found this out when I decided I would use the "best" two tank halves I had on mine and when I put them together you could immediately see they were different. 1938 and 1939 seem to be the same and the ones used later are held into the bike in a totally different way at the front. Again the 3 "speed lines" thing.

the rack from 1937 to 1938 are a little different. like the fenders they were made by Macaulley and would seem to be fairly common except for the small opening at the mid way point on the side of the rack for a strap to hold your school books down. 1937 has a rear reflector area, 1938 this was done away with and the skirt of the rack is the same at the back as on the sides. Many bikes used these racks but the correct ones have the openings at the sides.

I am open to changing my opinions on any of this stuff if compelling evidence comes in such as the stainless fenders which 'til recently I was very skeptical about. 
hope this helps. ask if you need and I will help if I can.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 1, 2007)

some 1937 bikes:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 1, 2007)

some 1938 bikes:


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 2, 2007)

I had been wodering what that hole in the side of the rack was for.

I was checking out the tanks on our Huffmans, and they're all different.  I measured the distance between the tip of the middle gill and and the start of the middle rib.

Fleetwood...
2.8cm (Right side)
3.7cm (Left side)

Twin-Flex...
2.2cm (R)
3.0cm (L)

Belknap...(same measurements as the Twin-Flex, but has the bump in front instead of the mounting brackets.
2.2cm (R)
3.0cm (L)

I didn't measure the height of the gills, but they look the same on the Twin-Flex, Belknap, and the left side of the Fleetwood.  The gills on the right side of the Fleetwood are noticeably higher.

Kelly


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 7, 2007)

*one more difference*

one more thing I think is different,
In 1937 the headbadges said "Fleetwood" and had the archer.
In 1938 the headbadges said "Firestone Fleetwood" and also had the archer.
In 1939 the headbadges said "Firestone" and had the archer, but the trees and some other details are different.
also if you're going to restore one of these badges they are white and dark blue all three years, at least the 4 I have are.
Scott


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey Scott,
I just checked our headbadge.  It has the archer and just says Fleetwood, and still has sections of dark blue on it.

Kelly


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2007)

maybe yours is a later 1937 or an earlier 1938. there was much overlap of parts I imagine while they used up left over parts, or when they ran out and started using the next years parts rather than ordering a new batch for the last few bikes. again these were just my conclusions based on my observations etc. here is a copy of my copy of the late 1937 early 1938 firestone catalog. notice the title in the upper left corner, Firestone Fleetwood. it has what I would call the 1938 rack though it has  what I would also call the 1937 stem. Firestone put out 2 catalogs per year so maybe we should look at these bikes as being made during 4 half years. first spring summer 1937, next fall winter 1937-1938, then spring summer 1938, finally the fall winter 1938-1939 which I don't think I have a copy of and may not have any streamliners at all as they would have had the Twin Flex as the top of the line for 1939. I have a copy of the summer spring 1937 catalog but I think I got it from Dave Strombergers site and he gets kinda bugged if I post them because I removed the "Nostalgic.net" from them.
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 14, 2007)

*I will check tomorrow!!!*

I am going to check out my bike tomorrow I beleave it is a 37 you think it is a 38 it does have a 37 date code Morrow Hub for sure! on it and you say a 38 rack I will check the badge to see color and details My bike is in the pic (Black and White) you posted the one with the tree!! 

I do not beleave the "37" racks are right I have 5 different versions of that rack 4 from 1939-41 bikes.. Schwinn, (2) Columbia and Rollfast all original paint.

I think this is a great article you made me obsess over this too...

When we are done we can pick another!!!

I think certain people need to step up to the plate and share the knowledge!!!

Or the write the book they always say they are going to write!!!

I have more pics of some you missed from Dave's site, Ever since I saw the B/W SS on there in 2001 I have obsessed over it as well I bought the poster from the arizona exhibit too on ebay!

I know I paid alot for it but I just love this bike!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 16, 2007)

*I checked!!!*

Man, there ain't no one on this board on the weekend!!!  DEAD  

Well my badge  just says fleetwood at the bottom it is in pretty good shape too! 

I am sure mine is a 37 also!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 16, 2007)

Aeropsycho said:


> Man, there ain't no one on this board on the weekend!!!  DEAD
> 
> Well my badge  just says fleetwood at the bottom it is in pretty good shape too!
> 
> I am sure mine is a 37 also!




I am curious what makes it a '37?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 16, 2007)

*Did you read both my posts???*

It has a 37 morrow hub!!!

I do not *SEE* your proof 37-38

How do you know you do not have the years switched around?

What is the difference in the front of the tank and how it attaches???

Two of us with the same bike say we have 37s!!!

With Proof!  :eek: 

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 16, 2007)

I wasn't trying to get you upset, I just wanted to know what you had based this on we're all trying to figure this out together. also why is it perceived to be a bad thing to have a 1938 bike? to me they are both the same value and desireability. it has not made any difference in the price obtained at auction on ebay. as to the Morrow hub, what month in 1937 was it made? do you know how to tell? I would almost expect to find a 1936 hub on a 1937 bike. Mine has a New Departure hub, maybe this fact is an indication. how long after it was manufactured do you think it might have taken to be bought and shipped from New York to Huffman in Ohio. they could have been sitting in a warehouse for 6 months or better. and then how long do you think it took to put them on a bike? I'll bet they bought several thousand per lot and used them until they ran out. then how long do you think that bike took to reach the Firestone dealer. I'll bet they started building the 1938 model year bikes in 1937 just as they probably started building the 1937s in 1936. remember we're talking 1937 shipping times and manufacturing rates. I'm basing my information on all the Firestone literature (I have catalogs from every year from 1936 to 1949 except 1944 and 1946), Huffman literature (I have Huffman, Dayton, Airflyte and National catalogs, one from every year, from 1937 to 1941 (during the war I don't believe they made catalogs) I have the 1948 Huffman, and 1955 Huffy catalogs). I have documents from Huffman to its dealers showing mid year changes, and option allowances, and prices. I bought all the Huffman literature and got copies of all the Firestone literature from the Steve Castelli collection. photos of bikes ( I have photos of around 50 different Streamliners), long discussions with people who have had these bikes for many years. Jerry Peters from Chestnut Hollow is probably one of the most knowledgeable guys around. I've spoken to Keith Kodish about his and these bikes in general, I've spoken to Dave Stromberger, John Polizzi who is the guy who wrote the "Huffman Book", along with most of the other useful books on the other brands, and yes I've even consulted with Leon Dixon from the National Bicycle History Archive of America. I personally own 17 Huffman made bikes, most of them Firestones, from 1936 to 1955. Mike who lives a few miles away from me has around 10 Huffman bikes including two streamliners. Jerry Peters whom I have spent hours and hours on the phone with has several streamliners and has had many more over the years. If you have better info please share it with us.
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 16, 2007)

*Ok,*

First I am not upset....and I understand you are trying to examine all the evidence and compare facts.
I do NOT Know as many people as you and I have seen not near as many bikes as you have but I have been in this hobby off an on since the seventies!!! this is the only dayton Huffman I have owned being in San Diego makes it hard find any at all.  so I am no expert!!!

I checked my Morrow it is I swear!!! G2 that is 1937 second quarter......

I have known about Morrows for 30 years I HAVE dug through a huge pile of them and found several differences there were alot of g's and h's by the way 39 was the first year of the rounded dust cap "G" was the first year with vertical writing,
Yada Yada...

The way I look at this is in a total picture the 9-hole rack for instance older racks in general did not have a good place for a rear reflector look at 36-37 Shelby's 34-36 Schwinns 36 Columbia's and early Elgins and Mercury's ..etc saftey was a big issue so they, at Macully redesigned the rack to hold a reflector why would they remove it on 38 bikes then add tailights in some in 39-40 and this rack as you said was used on alot of bikes I even have a original paint 41 Rollfast with one and this same rack you call 37 is on the Monark five bar first year,,,1938!!! with the strap hole!!! (Picture of ad on Dave's site!) Why would they go back to a product without a reflector look in American bicyclist mags it says SAFTEY SELLS!!!

Yeah the books (I have not seen show the rack) but also is it a artist rendering or a drawn over photograph???

Production rates would probably account for a delay on the hub but most bikes were bought at xmas time! I worked in a shop that sold 400 Diamond backs in 1983 mostly vipers we only sold maybe 8-10 of the pro bikes... too exspensive .

So do you know how many of these were produced???

About having a 37 or 38 that does not matter infact bike collecting as a whole is getting far to picky!!! people will not buy if the paint is not original ruins the value.... well don't scratch the f---ing thing!!!

I have some real rellics of hard luck myself

I do for some reason like the year 1937 Hmmmm... ever see a stock 37 Lincoln Zepher 3 window coupe??? or a Black 37 Ford Coupe Bitchin!!!

I have a 37, Rollfast, Mercury, Shelby and Elgin

Even though you say you know I still beleave mine IS a 37 in my book...

O yeah... Book wasn't Leon writing a book...Hmmmm

I trust his word as much as my boss telling me I am getting a raise...

If you need to dig deeper we can I have yet to attack you about WAR BIKES!!! :eek: 

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2007)

Aeropsycho said:


> It has a 37 morrow hub!!!
> 
> I do not *SEE* your proof 37-38
> 
> ...




first question: it depends on when in 1937 your hub was made. I have a war time Dayton which has a black out Morrow hub date coded Sept 1943. I logically didn't assume in was immediately put on a bike and sold I assume it is a 1944 bike maybe even 1945.

second question: here are the Firestone catalogs for the years in question I admit the details are hard to see in the 1938 catalog page but it looks to me like there is no reflector mount and what you see is a branch, also in my 1938 Huffman catalog the rack is clearly portrayed as being exactly like yours, as is the stem, where as in the 1937 National catalog it shows the rack like mine, and the "Putter" stem is pictured:
1937:




1938:








third question: I base my having a 1937 and you having a 1938 on the catalog photos and the fossil record as it were. there are enough bikes out there with certain traits which help such as the Opalescent Maroon bike with the definitely stock definitely 1937 mesh chain guard. in 1938 the "Crows Beak" was standard on Huffman bikes. also in the 1937 catalog page the bike has the same rack as my bike and also has a Huffman "Sweet Heart sprocket which is earlier and was not usually used by 1938. for the 1938 hypothesis I would point to the fact that all the bikes with the rack like yours have the Wald stem which was the replacement for the weak "Putter" stem. in the 1936 Firestone catalog they don't show the Wald #3 stem while from 1938 until after WWII they exclusively used this stem.

fourth question: there is no difference in the way the tank attaches the differences I have seen involve the placement of the "gills" at the front of the tank. this is only noticeable if you have 2 bikes sitting side by side like I have since I have several and mike has several. the tank mount difference I surmised to have occured in 1940.

fifth you assert you have a 1937 and that I have posted your bike wrongly as a 1938. So far I haven't seen anything about your bike which is out of line for 1938 and several things wrong for 1937. you mentioned the rack. these racks were made by the same manufacturer that made the fenders, MacCaulley. the stems and sprockets are Wald, the seat Messinger, the peddles Persons Majestic, Torrington bars, etc. etc. most of these companies used accessories from outside sources. read the catalog pages they even mention that the bikes have accessories made by "Nationally Known Manufacturers". it is easier for me to believe a 1938 bike could have parts left over from 1937 than it is to explain a bike with parts that didn't come out until later. there are anomolies for sure, stainless fenders, mesh chain guards, my Twin Flex is definitely A 1939 Firestone and yet it has a Crowsbeak chain guard, so does Marcs original paint Firestone.

please don't be angry I'm just trying to share what I have. do you have the Huffman book? look in it at the 1937 and 1938 Huffman catalogs and you will see what I'm getting at.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry about the kinda repetative post and you posted while I was typing (which I am very slow at). don't get me started on the war time stuff!! besides I have already posted on that topic. 
this photo is quite old and it is getting better and better, but here is my 1944??? probably the only one I know of that is balloon tired and not O.D.green.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 17, 2007)

*Ok , it works this time... Thanks!!!*

Ok, I already typed this in the morning I type slow too I guess it did not go through...

Even though you think I am mad again and again I am not    (I am mad at typing this again  )

I am sorry to tell you that no matter how much you say it and how many times you repeat it that My bike is a 38....

IT IS NOT...    *IT IS  A  1937*

The Morrow hub NEVER LIES That is my proof..

Ever single original bike I have seen with a Morrow hub was dead on correct for it's year what are the odds???

The production thing you say is made up I have never heard of it !!! It does not Jive at all!!!

Catalogs are marketing pieces They can and do anything they want to sell a product I know I do graphics!!!

Who you know does not prove anything with this...

If you read my last post SAFETY SELLS!!!  Why backwords DESIGN!!!

The 37 rack has NO reflector sorry!!!

36-37 Shelby airflows had the same fenders!!! (racks had NO reflector!)

You tell me the 38s did not have a putter stem but why does the 37 pic in your last post have one???

The only way to prove my bike is a 38 is to show me two original bikes with Morrow hubs and they would have to be a 36-F code hub.

You did say the 37 badge has a archer with fleetwood only!!!

Mine Does!!!

Sorry Dude my bike is a 1937  sorry... 

Again I am NOT MAD!!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 17, 2007)

*Don't Get Mad*

Not to make YOU mad but...you have Torrington (14) pedals with Person Blocks!!!

And your Troxel seat may not be right as well different years have different logos/stamps and different spring/frame cofigurations I personally own 7-8 seats...

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2007)

I have taken the photo of your 193? bike off the post and am done. there is no need for this.
enjoy 
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 17, 2007)

*What you should do...*

Since you know and have all these bikes and people with them....the thing to do Is to write down the serial numbers and see if they have a pattern so you can figure out production years instead of insisting on being correct with catalog pictures!!!  My Mom was a commercial artist in the 50s and printing was not High Tech back then they depended on artist to render images and touch up photos (draw on them) they could have photgraphed prototypes or used older pictures so catalogs alway used disclaimers so they would not be sued!!!

Physical facts are more accurate!!!

Maybe you should change your name to 38 FLEETWOOD...:eek: 

J-Me

Don't Get Mad    I am done...    Yes war bikes next Schwinn and Roadmaster made them too I have see them and own some !!! :eek:


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I guess I pissed you off sorry!

That is why you removed your posts so it looks like I am having a one sided discussion!!!

So you don't like to be challenged? *you* have been challenging me....

You don't trust what Leon says but you do what he does points out a one sided opinion.

Sorry I have Physical Evidence.

Well... thanks for your info anyway... I guess I am the mean guy


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 18, 2007)

*I Like It*

I Ghost Rided my Apple Krate once.... 

Your right,... I will back off I got alot of usefull info from this

I look at all bike brands as a whole

Thanks!

J-Me


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 18, 2007)

*Start of a Huffman serial number list*



Aeropsycho said:


> the thing to do Is to write down the serial numbers and see if they have a pattern so you can figure out production years





I am in favor of posting Huffman serial #'s.  I have a list of about 10.  They seem to be relatively straight forward (the years are best guesses 


1939  H321448

1941  H413022



Post serial #'s from bike of known (and unknown) years
along with a photo (when possible).  Borderline numbers/bikes can be debated and compared.


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are my serial numbers...

H5608 = Firestone Fleetwood
2

H4???? = Huffman Airflyte Twin-Flex (filled in by paint, I think it ended in an 8)

B20138 = Belknap Hardware Store

All 3 have different tanks.  The first 2 mount the same way, but have different measurements.  The last 2 have the same measurements, but mount differently.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2007)

too funny already! so what do we have so far?
1936 Firestone 44052 
1936-7 D-2E Superstreamliner 86303

1937 Airflyte: A80304

My 1937-38 streamliner H20062_3
Kelly's streamliner 1937-38streamliner: H5608_2

1939 Airflyte H413022,  H321448

1940 Belknap: B20138,
1940 Dayton 24839C

1941: H4 1941
Western Flyer 22261HBW

1942 Dixie Flyer 59711C

1944 Dayton 225375C

1948 Firestone 8H035665, 
1948 Huffman 8H013431

1954 Huffy Customliner 4H121354

If you have an H2 it could be a 1940 an H3 could be '37 '38 or possibly '39 H4 is either '39 or '41. the only thing I see at this point is they changed their numbering system at 1936=37 and again at 1939-40 and yet again at 1948. interestingly the letter thing kinda holds up except the Firestones and Kelly's Airflyte have H's. lets keep going maybe it will make more sense as we go. 

Ok psycho dude your turn, so far as predicted Kelly's is numbered later than mine by a considerable amount as though it might be a later year. what's your number?

Scott


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 18, 2007)

37fleetwood said:


> My 1937-38 streamliner H20062_3
> Kelly's streamliner 1937-38streamliner: H5608_2
> 
> Ok psycho dude your turn, so far as predicted Kelly's is numbered later than mine by a considerable amount as though it might be a later year. what's your number?
> ...




Actually isn't the other way around.  You number is nearly 15,000 higher than mine  not that they necessarily used consecutive numbers.  I wonder if Huffy has any info in their archives.

I'll be interested to see if a pattern does emerge.

Kelly


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thank You for not forgeting me!*

Sorry again for pushing you into a corner...

Ok, I took a picture   I did not study your list yet so I will read it after I submit this info I also have another frame as well to add. late 40s?

So I am sticking my neck on this one...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 18, 2007)

*Next frame!*

Mid to late 40's?   frame pics of serial number and sides


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 18, 2007)

*I found a cool thing (I have never seen)*

I found the word supreme under the second top tube printed on the seat tube I think it was silk screened it is very thick like paint! I do not remember seeing this in any pictures.

I also took a pic of the badge and Morrow hub code  

And a pic of my tank there is a hole for the Delta light switch? It has not been used.

I hope these get us closer to year dating I would like to work on other bike models as well...

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 18, 2007)

shutterbugKELLY said:


> Actually isn't the other way around.  You number is nearly 15,000 higher than mine  not that they necessarily used consecutive numbers.  I wonder if Huffy has any info in their archives.
> 
> I'll be interested to see if a pattern does emerge.
> 
> Kelly




if correct your bike has one number less than all the other bikes. is there any chance you missed one?
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 19, 2007)

*I checked again!*

I went down to the basement (pretty damb SCARY :eek: )

I scraped the crap out of it and took more pics

That is all the numbers!

You can see I have not even unwraped it!  

Jamie


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 19, 2007)

*couple more pics*

Kelly's streamliner 1937-38streamliner: *H5608_2*

Kelly's number is H with five digits like mine  

Kelly's # H56082

Jamie's# H21732

My number is lower it should be older logically...

Jamie


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 19, 2007)

*Hmmmmm*

I 'd almost pay you to take it that basement is pretty scary after 11 o'clock!!!  :eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 19, 2007)

Aeropsycho said:


> Kelly's streamliner 1937-38streamliner: *H5608_2*
> 
> Kelly's number is H with five digits like mine
> 
> ...




Kelly's serial should look something like this though there is probably another number missing at the end:



the 2 is underneath the serial mine has one too. clean under your serial and you will find one also.
Scott


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's a pic of my Fleetwood's serial number...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 19, 2007)

well, this development leaves us with several possibilities. first, Kelly's bike is mis-stamped and is a later sequence being H5 and ours H2's. second Kelly's is correct and is the oldest bike and all these bikes have mixed parts and year is not determinable. third everything I have heard is right and serial numbers on Huffmans are not reliable because they re-used numbers and duplicated numbers, etc. fourth, they changed the numbering system for 1938 and mine and Jamies are 1937s and Kelly's is a 1938 or vice versa. I think we need more numbers for the streamliners to see if half of them have 4 numbers or not.
Scott 





Kelly's # H5608
Scott's # H20062_3
Jamie's # H21732_1


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 19, 2007)

*Update!!!*

I found a number 1 underneath (like you said) here is a pic

Jamie


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 19, 2007)

*My correct number...*

Kelly's # H5608_2
Scott's # H20062_3
Jamie's # H21732_1

I think the bottom number is a code for who quality checked it at the factory!!!

And the last number on the first row is the month

So, it gos MAYBE like this... I will use mine for a example>>>

*H*=huffman
*2173*=production number made
*2*=month     maybe Feb my hub is second quarter G2
*1*= employee number quality check         

I do not believe that they made 15,000-20,000 bikes+ where are they!!!

I don't believe people would throw away this bike like they do today it is very strong! also people are still saving stuff to this day because of the DEPRESSION! 

WE NEED MORE NUMBERS CALL ALL YOUR FRIENDS!!!!!

Jamie


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 19, 2007)

Aeropsycho said:


> Kelly's # H5608_2
> Scott's # H20062_3
> Jamie's # H21732_1
> 
> ...




I'm skeptical about the H being for Huffman, they all have it. and as for the number under the serial only the streamliners seem to have it. if it was for quality control all Huffmans should have it.
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 19, 2007)

*More Numbers!!!!*

Your right about that bottom number maybe different plants for all the bikes???

I still think h is huffman

We need more numbers!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 19, 2007)

Okay, here's a twist, my '37--according to uncle Leon!--Fleetwood SS serial #is 5937 with no letter prefix or # below it!

Alan


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 19, 2007)

Oldbikes said:


> Okay, here's a twist, my '37--according to uncle Leon!--Fleetwood SS serial #is 5937 with no letter prefix or # below it!
> 
> Alan




like my 1936's maybe very early 1937.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, I started a post exclusively for Huffman serial numbers in the Bicycle restoration tips forum.I already posted the numbers from this post. please don't put any more numbers here or I may not see them. oh and by the way Jamie your 1937 has a later number than kellys 1940 Belknap 
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 20, 2007)

*Do you here sumthing POPIN'*

It is my brain I am CORN FUSED!!! :o 

Sorry but my money is on the Morrow Hub Buuuddy


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 20, 2007)

*My other frame???*

Hey Scott, Did you see my pics of my frame it looks like a 42-48 I read your info in the other post about your 44 Let Me Know I want to make another War Bike you should post the number as well the badge holes are on the sides of the head tube I think it is Black and White.   

Jamie


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2007)

did you see the post I did a long time ago on my 1944? I need to get newer photos. I actually have 2 of them one girls and one boys. the boys is red and the girls is blue. both balloon tires. I also have a bunch of American Bicyclists from 1942-1945. they have an add from Cleveland Welding saying they weren't making bikes but would resume after the war.
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 20, 2007)

*But did you see my Huffman frame....*

Yes, your post was what I was Talking about I was dating my Huffman FRAME from that LOOK AT THE PICS!!!

I was talking about using my frame in the list!

Is it 42-48?

I have seen the am bicyclist mag but have YOU ever seen a Roadmaster Cycle Truck???

Jamie


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, I looked at the other frame and am not sure what to think of it. it has the curved rear fender brace and seat post binder however the clamp is different. the serial has no letters at all and the amount of numbers don't fit it easily into the chart. it looks in the photo like a Huffman made frame but it is hard to say for sure from a photo. are you sure it is. sometimes they look the same. didn't you mention that it had the head badge holes going across instead of vertically? every Huffman I've ever seen is the same on the head badges except the very early ones which take the "bottle cap" style, and the later Huffy's. can you see if the second number is clearer than in the photo it is hard to tell what it is.
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 20, 2007)

*Weird...*

Yeah, I think it is... I will check carefully for badge holes and the number is all that is on there looks like a part of a letter maybe they were drinkin that day!

Can you send me a close up of your cool 44? seat clamp?

Thanks again for the help!!!

Jamie


----------

